# HDMI doesn't work [but it used to]

## indietrash

xfce4-power-manager autosuspended my laptop while the HDMI was connected. now I can't use HDMI any longer.

I have tried multiple devices as well as cables. everything shows up fine, and I am able to enable the device via xrandr. my wm seems to be content as well, having no issue with placing a workspace on the connected device and moving things there. mplayer2 doesn't have a problem sending audio there either. however, the device (whatever the device) just says "no signal".

any ideas?Last edited by indietrash on Tue Dec 04, 2012 1:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info x11-base/xorg-drivers?  What video card do you use?  Which kernel driver do you use for your video card?

----------

## indietrash

```
# emerge --info x11-base/xorg-drivers

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.7-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3517U_CPU_@_1.90GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 05 Nov 2012 09:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.2

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo sunrise java-overlay games my_local_overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/java-overlay /var/lib/layman/games /home/alexander/gentoo/local_portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.se.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cjk cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 libnotify mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl offensive openmp pam pcre pppd readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.12 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib)" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic -newport -nouveau -nv -nvidia -omapfb -qxl -r128 -radeon -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sunbw2 -suncg14 -suncg3 -suncg6 -sunffb -sunleo -suntcx -tdfx -tga -trident -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo"
```

Intel HD Graphics 4000

not using a kernel driver, but xf86-video-intel

----------

## indietrash

bumping this because I still don't have HDMI working.

----------

